# Dw735x Planer



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

I am looking at getting the Dewalt 735x planer and was looking for any comments good or bad about it. From what I read in past discussions it looks like a really good deal.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think if you search around the site you'll find that this is a well regarded planer. With the 'X' package, you get the infeed/outfeed tables, without which the 735 tend to snipe. 

I have the 735's little brother, the 733, and am happy with it. The 735 is generally considered to be the best of the portable planers.

Bill


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Good luck finding one. HD is our of stock. I have one on backorder from Rockler was supposed to be in 2/27 now it's 3/9. Searched around and seems like everyone is out :thumbdown: There is a $50 rebate going on until 4/30/2012.

Lowest I've seen it is $629 before rebate.


----------



## David Peebles (Feb 17, 2012)

*About the DW 735*

I used to have a DW 735. Mine was a "reconditioned" at a considerable discount. The design had a lot of appealing features--except for that howling little universal motor. I know, that's all you can expect on a portable planer. By the way, I wonder if anyone knows whether you can get an export model. If it were meant for the Australian market, for example, it would have to be 220 volts. Seems like that would give it more oomph, and wouldn't load the motor so heavily.
You might want to read the customer reviews on Amazon for the DW 735. They range all over the map (hate it to love it). Presumably DW has addressed some of the issues that people complained about.


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

MeasureTwice said:


> Good luck finding one. HD is our of stock. I have one on backorder from Rockler was supposed to be in 2/27 now it's 3/9. Searched around and seems like everyone is out :thumbdown: There is a $50 rebate going on until 4/30/2012.
> 
> Lowest I've seen it is $629 before rebate.


I looked around at the local box stores websites and could not find one any cheaper the $629 also. So I did some more looking. I was going to get it from Acme Tools because they have 12% through today. But when I went to order it the discount was for certain brands only, not Dewalt. If the discount applied it would have been $555 before the rebate. So I ended up finding it here

Factory authorized outlet


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DW735X.asp 

They list it at $576.99 with free shipping plus the $50 rebate. I will get it in two weeks or so. For that price I can wait for it to get here.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Marineloady said:


> http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DW735X.asp
> 
> They list it at $576.99 with free shipping plus the $50 rebate. I will get it in two weeks or so. For that price I can wait for it to get here.


Yep! Just placed my order and cancelled the Rockler order that was going to be $666 so I saved $90 to boot. Thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats a good deal, thanks. I returned my Ridgid R4330 over the weekend because the infeed and outfeed tables were bent so I was getting excessive snipe. I am having a hard time deciding if I want to buy the DW735x at this price, or a R4331 for $320 (with a HF coupon). I cant decide if the DW735x is worth an additional $200 to me.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had the 735 for a bunch of years, bought it at a pawn shop. It had a small crack in the frame, but it's accurate enough for me; I can consistently hold .002 tolerance with no problem.


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad to be of help saving you some money Measuretwice. I had been holding off for a while and found this deal and could not pass it up.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Great planer. Butter smooth cuts, great dust collection and lots of useful features. Take the time to properly set up the in and out feed tables and you'll all but eliminate snipe. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Stewy323 (Feb 27, 2012)

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW735 13-Inch, Two Speed Thickness Planer: Home Improvement

$579 Free shipping.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

That amazon link above is not the DW735X package deal which includes the infeed and outfeed tables and the extra blades, its just the DW735 planer.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Stewy323 said:


> Amazon.com: DEWALT DW735 13-Inch, Two Speed Thickness Planer: Home Improvement
> 
> $579 Free shipping.


I didn't see this thread as I posted the sale at Lowes for $569. I'm a little confused by the difference between the DW735 and the DW735x. I guess I'll have look that up

update: Ok now I see the difference. Well I guess the extra blade and tables are worth the $10 more


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Marineloady said:


> http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DW735X.asp
> 
> They list it at $576.99 with free shipping plus the $50 rebate. I will get it in two weeks or so. For that price I can wait for it to get here.


I'm trying to buy it, but its not working. Any idea why?


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure why it would not be working. I ordered mine after I got home from work one night. I did not have any problems. I just checked the link and it is still showing $576.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Marineloady said:


> Not sure why it would not be working. I ordered mine after I got home from work one night. I did not have any problems. I just checked the link and it is still showing $576.99 with free shipping.


 Thanks, I figured it out. I was not entering the Zip code for the shipping estimate because its free. Only as soon as I entered the zip code, $50 got tacked on for CA sales tax driving the price up.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> I've had the 735 for a bunch of years, bought it at a pawn shop. It had a small crack in the frame, but it's accurate enough for me; I can consistently hold .002 tolerance with no problem.




Alzheimers kicking in again; I have the 734. Sorry.:laughing:


----------

